# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  ISQL retirer rsumer de la requete

## jolatouf

Bonjour,

J'ai effectu une migration de SYBASE ASE vers SYBASE IQ. Nous utilisons un serveur UNIX pour excuter tous un tas de procedure via ISQL.

Tous ce qui est excut dans ISQL est trac dans des logs. 
Le problme c'est que ISQL a un comportement diffrent entre SYBASE ASE et SYBASE IQ.
si je fait un simple select * from ma table 
sous ASE j'ai les rsultat
sous IQ j'ai les rsultat et ensuite j'ai (nb rows affected) ou nb est le nombre de lignes

Savez-vous si cela viens d'une option isql ou sur la base IQ.

Merci 
A+

----------


## jolatouf

Le plus simple est de faire un sed sur le serveur UNIX.

http://www.isug.com/Sybase_FAQ/ASE/section4.html#4.2



```

```

Si quelqu'un passe par ici et trouve une autre solution, je suis preneur.

----------


## mpeppler

Sous ASE cet affichage est gr via "set rowcount on/off" - et c'est un paramtre li  la session (donc indpendant d'isql).

Peut-tre qu'il y a qqch de similaire pour IQ?

Michael

----------


## jolatouf

Bonjour,

J'avais bien vu quelque chose en rapport avec le rowcount.
J'utilisai le nocount comme option mais cela ne change rien.

Je vais chercher dans les option IQ. Merci de ton aide

----------


## Arnaud F.

Salut,

pour ter le nombre de lignes  la fin, la mthode est bien (pour l'utiliser quasi-quotidiennement) :



```
set nocount off
```


 :;): 

++

----------


## jolatouf

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord que normalement on fait un set nocount off

mais je ne sais pas si l'option fonctionne avec IQ car voila ce que je fait 



```

```

et en rsultat j'ai ma liste de table et (130 rows affected)

J'ai le mme rsultat avec *nocount on* normalement c'est l'option *ON* pour supprimer le resultat.




> Use the nocount option to suppress the rows-affected line:
> 
> 1> set nocount on
> 2> go



 J'utilis cette mthode sous ASE

----------


## jolatouf

Bonjour,

Pour info:

Mon DBA me dit que la commande nocount est une option ASE le serveur IQ ne la reconnait pas. Donc je continu la recherche

----------


## Roller

Que renvoie un 

```
isql -v
```

?
Je pense qu'il s'agit de dbisql sous IQ, qui accepte l'option -q comme quiet.

----------


## jolatouf

Voici ce que renvoie le isql -v




> Sybase CTISQL Utility/12.5.1/P-EBF11760 ESD #2/DRV.12.5.1.0/SPARC/Solaris 2.8/BUILD1251-002/64bit/OPT/Tue Mar  9 19:55:48 2004
> 
> Confidential property of Sybase, Inc.
> Copyright 1987, 2003
> Sybase, Inc.  All rights reserved.
> Unpublished rights reserved under U.S. copyright laws.
> 
> This software contains confidential and trade secret information of Sybase,
> Inc.   Use,  duplication or disclosure of the software and documentation by
> ...


L'option -q ne semble pas fonctionner

----------


## jolatouf

Par manque de temps et besoin d'avancer sur d'autre chose je vais garder la solution du sed  savoir :



```

```

Je vous laisse le remplacement de tous les caractres spciaux.

----------


## Roller

Une manire lgante d'enlever les accents:




> $ echo ""|tr '' 'AAAAAAaaaaaaOOOOOOooooooEEEEeeeeIIIIiiiiUUUUuuuuyNnCc-'
> e


Sinon, il est prfrable de faire sed -e'...' -e'...' -e'...' fichier plutt que d'utiliser plein de '|'.

----------

